# Reverse Search Engines?



## martinatkinson (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey guys!

OK, I have not been to this website in about a week or two.  Right now I am in downtown Chicago and just got back from a marketing convention.  One thing they talked about was using reverse search engines to look up keywords...OK, here is how it worked: you typed in a keyword or keyword phrase and it looked at the top 3% of the search engines databases, now it would return and show how many people searched for that or similar keywords for the previous month.

Well, I got on the internet (sadly I do not have an Apple laptop so I have to suffer through using a Dell  ) and I searched for reverse search engines.  I can not find even one!

Does anyone first of all know what I am talking about?  And secondly does anyone know of where I would find a similair resource for little or no money?

Thanks so much in advance.  I have enjoyed the Internet conference tremendously but am ready to get back home and start applying some of the techniques I learned.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Try
http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeist.html
for one.  Don't know of others...


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 4, 2002)

Hello!

Thanks for your reply but this is not quite what I was looking for...yes, it does show me what people have searched for but it only shows me the top XX amount of searches in that particular period.

What I am looking for is a place that you enter a keyword that you want to research and it tells you based on that keyword how many people have searched for it?

I know StoresOnline.com offers this but they offer it as a package which is about $3,000 up front  

Anyone know of some place a tad bit cheaper?

Thanks and have a great day!

Albert


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry, I've never heard of something like this



> I know StoresOnline.com offers this but they offer it as a package which is about $3,000 up front



What? do you have to pay for the right to use the search engine? or do you buy the software to do it?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 7, 2002)

Hello!

What happens is you get a website package for $3,000 and as a part of that package you are given a password to access the members area which includes a web based reverse search engine as described above.

Problem is I do not need and can not afford the $3,000 and was wondering if there were any other places doing this.

Can someone help?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## beautifulpetuni (May 16, 2007)

I have also been searching for "reverse search engine" you may have better luck searching for "keyword ranking" so far i have found wordtracker.com which gives you a free trial. 

Additionally i found a page with links to various keyword services here: 
http://www.mikes-marketing-tools.com/directory/keyword-marketing.html

Hope this is helpful...

Yes 3 grand for invisible websites, I have sat through that pitch as well...
Other than the auxillary services offered in "merchant services" you are basically paying them for air, then you get to build your site and then you get to pay them MORE money to host each site, want to get paid for the suff you sell? That's more money too..

Sheesh!  Please share any additional resources you may have found!

Good luck to you!


----------

